# 99 Altima Car accident! QUESTIONS!? :(



## Kinnas (Jul 26, 2011)

Got into an accident. rear ended a Honda Pilot!! 
So insurance wants to fix it for $2300! F*** that! lol
Pictures:








Stripped:









Soo.. got the hood and main bumper support bar for like $150 all together!
LOVE junk yards!

Now im gonna do a aftermarket front bumper, got it picked out already, duraflex FTW! i dont like any of the duraflex rear bumpers or side skirts and wanted to ask around on some forums about side skirt lips and rear bumper lips off other cars that fit mine! 99 Altima GLE.. Any ideas guys or maybe atleast point me in the right direction?

Thanks Nissan guys!
- Kinnas


----------

